# ISO Donkey



## lee&lyric (Sep 28, 2012)

Good day all!

We are in search of a donkey in Central Florida.  In addition to inquiring at CL any idea how we may obtain one?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you tried a livestock sale barn?


----------



## lee&lyric (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi:

Never even heard of one.  I'll tell him.  Thanks.


----------



## FlaRocky (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,

Look on the "Ocala4sale" web site. Lots of livestock on it. I use it all the time.

 Maye


----------



## lee&lyric (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, FL R.


----------

